# Replace Knock Sensor?



## JohnElliott (Feb 13, 2006)

2000 Crew Cab SE (2WD) with 3.3L V6.
Dealer priced it at over $900.
Truck has 67,000 miles. has towed a 3500LB trailer 6,000 miles.

1) Do I really have to remove the complete intake manifold to replace it?
2) How can I make the new knock sensor last longer.

John Elliott
Portland OR.


----------



## mcm4090 (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes you do have take the intake off. If you do it, make sure to replace the gasket. Dosen't the knock sensor fall under emission warrenty?


----------



## hawaiibrew (Sep 14, 2005)

I have the parts - just haven't had the time - going to do this sometime later this month I hope. Got the knock sensor for under $50.... Knock Sensor Order 

Hoping to get my tools and Haynes manual out and finally replace this sucka.

Here;s a note from another forum member who was nice enough to tell me how he did the repair.

From our member Gritz138

The knock sensor isn't very hard at all. One bolt right in the middle of it. It's just a shame to have to take the whole top of the engine apart to get to it.

I started at the top (all directions from standing in front of engine looking at it):

- remove breather
- remove upper mainfold
- lay back wiring harness as much as possible to the left side of the engine.
- remove fuel injection rail and lay back to left side of engine with injectors still in it
- remove lower manifold
- knock sensor is right under it to the rear of the engine. One wire running to it, and one bolt holding it. Check the resistance, replace (and check resistance again on new one prior to reinstalling everything)

There's nothing hard about it. Just a lot of time consuming work for one little part.

I got the replacement at a little parts store called O'reillys. $83.00

All the gaskets were available only from the dealer.

Hope this helps some. My mileage went from 13mpg to 18mpg on first tank. Second tank is doing better than that.

Dale


WOW - kidna interesting - I've been looking all over the net and I can't find this Bosch knock sensor anymore on the sites that I ordered it from?? I got this thing for like $40 and normally all the knock sensors were $120+....I even talked to Bosch and they said the list price was $56...

Okay here - I found it someplace else - check this out

Mercury Knock Sensor fits Nissan 2000 Frontier 

Bosch Knock Sensor
App: 1999 - 2002 Mercury Villager Knock Sensor
Brand: Bosch
Part #: F6020-178526
Notes: . Most computer controlled systems use a knock sensor to slow the timing down when experiencing knocking or pinging. 
Price: $33.66 Quantity

Make Model Year Range Chassis Engine 
Mercury Villager 1999 - 2002 V6 3.3 
Nissan Frontier 2WD V6 2000 - 2004 D22 VG33E 
Nissan Frontr.2WD V6+S/chgr 2001 - 2004 D22 VG33ER 
Nissan Frontier 4WD V6 1999 - 2004 D22 VG33E 
Nissan Xterra 4WD V6 2000 - 2004 WD22 VG33E 
Nissan Xtrra.4WD V6+S/chrgr 2002 - 2004 WD22 VG33ER


DAMN MAN - $33.66 - that's a lot better than the $200 + my dealer wanted for the OEM part and it's better than the $144 I've seen for them online.

If this part works - man - what a difference in price.

I hope it will fit and do the job - anyone here confirm if it's the right one??


----------

